# Penn 330 gti with elec tra mate with rod



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

I am selling my kite rod, ugly stick rod cut down, the penn 330 gti is in good shape except for the level wind is starting to go, the 413 hs elec tra mate works great. Reel is loaded with 80# braid approx 400yds. $325 shipped!!!!


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

$300 shipped. This is an awesome rig for live baiting from the beach.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

$275!!!!!!


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

I found the extra main gear I bought for the reel!!! I am open to offers!!


----------



## SNDFLEE (Sep 8, 2010)

That rig brings back great memories wow! Didnt know how good we had it !


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Those were the good ol days. That kite rig caught us a lot of fish.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

$225 shipped. OBO!!! If you are interested make an offer!!!


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Open to offers/trades!!!


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

$175!!!


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Might be interested, let me check something real quick.....


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

$150 shipped!!!


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

$125 shipped. Last price drop. This includes extra main gear for the reel, rod, etc.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

Any trades? $100 shipped minus the rod.


----------

